# Slicer: Chef's Choice 610 vs. 615



## thebig1

Which one is best and what are the differences? 

Chad


----------



## Bearcarver

thebig1 said:


> Which one is best and what are the differences?
> 
> Chad





Here's what they say:

*Features of the Chef’s Choice 610*
The Chef’s Choice 610 is durable with a stainless steel and aluminum cast housing and has an attractive design. It has a powerful motor with a high torque which ensures the slicing of a variety of food items. The 610 can handle large roasts and similar items with its large carriage and ensure precision thickness for a variety of food items up to ¾ of an inch. It also comes with a serving tray and is very easy to clean with removable parts. An inbuilt cord storage means that you will not misplace it and do not need additional storage space for the cord.

Chef’s Choice 610 Rating: 90% (sourced: *amazon.com*)

*Improvements in the Chef’s Choice 615*
The 615 has retained all the great features of the Chef’s Choice 610 and is a recent and improved model. It has a motor which creates a higher level of torque and is also extremely cool while running. Because of this, the 615 uses 120 watts of electricity while the 610 only uses 100 watts. The gears of the 615 are able to cut meat or other food products smoother than the 610.

Chef’s Choice 615 Rating: 90% (sourced: *amazon.com*)

*Which Model is Best – Should I Buy a Chef’s Choice 610 or a 615?*
Both the slicers can do an excellent job of slicing meats and other food items and come with many features. If it comes to choosing between the two, it is recommended that you go for *the Chef’s Choice 615* since it has a more powerful motor and is smoother than the 610.


----------



## muddydogs

I have had the 615 for over a year and find it slices anything I need. FYI the non serrated blade is/was on sale or price reduction at Amazon for $20 its regularly $40 ish. Blade fits both models.


----------



## thebig1

Thank you Bear, I appreciate that. 

Chad


----------



## muddydogs

There only $20 difference in price on Amazon, get the 615.


----------



## thebig1

Muddy, that's what I was thinking.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Not either that you mentioned but Pop's mentioned in another thread that he has used The Nesco. Looks like a nice unit.


----------



## tropics

I have the 615 & did a review 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/meat-slicer-review.256349/


----------



## thebig1

tropics said:


> I have the 615 & did a review
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/meat-slicer-review.256349/



Thanks Tropics, I did read that. I just wanted to know what the difference was between the two and if the 615 was worth the extra money. I didn't see the information which Bear provided about it being an upgraded version of the 610. 

Chad


----------



## tropics

Chad on page 3 I showed the smooth blade sliced some Roast paper thin
Richie


----------



## thebig1

tropics said:


> Chad on page 3 I showed the smooth blade sliced some Roast paper thin
> Richie



Thanks Richie, that beef looked amazing. I think that I'm going to order the 615, extra blade, lube, and gloves.

Chad


----------



## tropics

thebig1 said:


> Thanks Richie, that beef looked amazing. I think that I'm going to order the 615, extra blade, lube, and gloves.
> 
> Chad


Order the gloves bigger then the size chart shows.
I was lucky to get my hand in them after washing
Richie


----------



## thebig1

tropics said:


> Order the gloves bigger then the size chart shows.
> I was lucky to get my hand in them after washing
> Richie



Thanks for that, I ordered the large but will change it to extra large


----------



## johnmeyer

This has been discussed several times before. Here are two threads you should read:

Here is a link to one which asks _exactly_ the same question you are asking ("I am considering the chefs choice 610 or 615 for home use. Anyone have experience with these, pros/cons?")

Slicer recommendations

This one is a review of the 615 (which is what I have). The 610 gets mentioned.

Meat Slicer (review)


----------



## thebig1

johnmeyer said:


> This has been discussed several times before. Here are two threads you should read:
> 
> Here is a link to one which asks _exactly_ the same question you are asking ("I am considering the chefs choice 610 or 615 for home use. Anyone have experience with these, pros/cons?")
> 
> Slicer recommendations
> 
> This one is a review of the 615 (which is what I have). The 610 gets mentioned.
> 
> Meat Slicer (review)



Thanks John, I appreciate it. 

Chad


----------



## muddydogs

I found the opposite on the cut gloves. My hands are big, I wear an XL in gloves but the cut gloves in XL are to big with material hanging out past my fingers. Luckily I also ordered the large gloves that fit good even with a surgical glove on underneath.
I don't wear the gloves at home much and I'm not sure they would help much with a slicer blade encounter. I started to wear a cut glove on my left hand while skinning and quartering game animals as this is done in not ideal conditions with razor sharp knives usually miles for any help. I've never cut myself bad when field prepping a game animal but came to the realization that it could cause some issues if I did not to mention the animal still has to be taken care of if I cut my finger off or not.

I ordered these cut gloves.


----------



## Bearcarver

thebig1 said:


> Thanks John, I appreciate it.
> 
> Chad




The one I use is a #645, but it's not mine---It's my Son's.
We share it, but it's at my house almost all the time.
I don't think you can go wrong with a decent Chef's Choice.

Bear


----------



## mds51

I have used the 615 for the past two years with excellent results. I purchased the smooth blade and it also works well. I can cut partially frozen meat for jerky and it does not bog down as long as you go slowly. The thickness setting knob works well and holds its position. Cleaning is easy and I use Petro Gel each time to keep it running smoothly. I do have question for other 615 owners. On my last batch of Canadian Bacon I had one piece that I was slicing leave a bottom lip on it. I had to stop and trim this lip a few times after about 10 slices. Has anyone experienced this situation and is there a solution?
Thanks
mds51


----------



## Bearcarver

mds51 said:


> I have used the 615 for the past two years with excellent results. I purchased the smooth blade and it also works well. I can cut partially frozen meat for jerky and it does not bog down as long as you go slowly. The thickness setting knob works well and holds its position. Cleaning is easy and I use Petro Gel each time to keep it running smoothly. I do have question for other 615 owners. On my last batch of Canadian Bacon I had one piece that I was slicing leave a bottom lip on it. I had to stop and trim this lip a few times after about 10 slices. Has anyone experienced this situation and is there a solution?
> Thanks
> mds51




That happens with a lot of them, including me.
It works better if you stick the meat in the freezer for 3 or 4 hours before slicing.

Bear


----------



## mds51

The meat was cold but I will try the freezer to firm the loins up a little.
Thanks Bear!!!
mds51


----------



## thebig1

SCORE!  I had to run south tonight so I typed Chef's Choice Slicer into the Facebook Marketplace. A result came up for Harrisburg, which I was driving right through, for a once used 615 with an extra smooth blade. I paid $100 and told him about the forum. 

Thanks everyone. 

Chad


----------



## thebig1

Supposedly used once and unable to return. He needed something bigger. I paid  $100


----------



## old sarge

Sounds like a good deal.


----------



## muddydogs

Nice score.


----------



## tropics

Chad Thats the way to go,extra money to buy more meat Nice Score. I don't do facebook
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver

thebig1 said:


> SCORE!  I had to run south tonight so I typed Chef's Choice Slicer into the Facebook Marketplace. A result came up for Harrisburg, which I was driving right through, for a once used 615 with an extra smooth blade. I paid $100 and told him about the forum.
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Chad




Congrats on that Score!!!:)

Bear


----------



## thebig1

I'm just ecstatic! I want to slicelebrate everything in the house. I know that we have lemons, oranges, apples, and smoked cheese. That's just off of the top of my head right now.


----------



## Bearcarver

thebig1 said:


> I'm just ecstatic! I want to slicelebrate everything in the house. I know that we have lemons, oranges, apples, and smoked cheese. That's just off of the top of my head right now.




Just keep "Fingers" off that list !!!

Bear


----------



## thebig1

bearcarver said:


> Just keep "Fingers" off that list !!!
> 
> Bear



LOL Bear, I'll certainly try to remember that. I'm sure that's a mistake that someone only makes once.

I put a pair of the cutting gloves in my Amazon cart just to help.


----------

